#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  > [SOLVED] "Auto-Fit to Contents" not available in 2013?

## Melvinrobb

Hi All
I frequently copy a table from Excel, and paste it into an email in outlook.  The table usually wraps text and changes column width, and ends up with something less than appealing.  I immediately right-click and select "Auto-fit to contents" and 99% of the time it works perfectly to get the table back to the correct row and column widths.
I recently updated to Excel 2013, and when I right-click on the table that I just pasted, "Auto-fit" is no longer available.  Is there a 2013 alternative to this fix?  I doubt they would just get rid of it, as it worked quite well to fix the restructuring issue that occurs when I paste into outlook.
Any help/info would be appreciated.
Thanks!

----------


## Dimitrov

Under the Home menu, there is an button (probably on the right) called Format. You should find the auto fit column width feature there. 
___________
[1] If this reply was helpful, click the star to the left. 
[2] If this reply answered your question, mark this thread as [SOLVED].

----------


## Melvinrobb

I  believe you are referring to the Home Menu in EXCEL, as I can not find a home menu in the new e-mail window.
To clarify, I am copying a table from Excel 2013, pasting it in Outlook 2013, and then needing to auto-fit to contents in Outlook 2013.

----------


## Melvinrobb

I found the "Auto-fit to contents" button is in the "Table Tools - Layout" tab.  I have now added it to my Quick Access Toolbar, so it will be convenient. 
Here is the remaining issue:
This tab & this quick access tooolbar is only available when the email window is "popped out" though.  When I reply to an email, and paste an excel table in the preview window (hopefully this is clear), the Table Tools - Layout" tab is not available, and the Quick Access Toolbar is not available, so I will need to "Pop out" anytime I want to use this feature.  Being able to right-click and select "Auto-Fit to Contents" was a convenient feature, and I am quite surprise they eliminated that shortcut, especially when I can't access the default way without popping out the window.

If I am missing something, or if there is a solution I am not seeing, please let me know.

----------


## Dimitrov

Melvinrobb, 

That is strange. I also have Outlook 2013, and when I hit reply, paste in a table (from Excel), highlight the table, and right click, I do see the AutoFit property. Furthermore, the columns do autofit (i.e., it works). I am not sure what to tell you. Perhaps you can reinstall Outlook again?

----------


## Melvinrobb

Following the steps you listed, I was able to accomplish it.  In 2010, you did not have to highlight the entire table.  Simply right clicking anywhere in the table would give you that option.  
Having to highlight the entire table is bringing the annoyance factor down to a minimum.
Thanks for your second response.  Definitely helped me out.

----------


## Dimitrov

Melvinrobb, 

Glad that worked out for you. Please consider kindly helping me out by...

[1] Clicking the star to the left.
[2] Marking this thread as solved (if you feel your question has been satisfactorily answered).

-Go to the top of the first post
-Select Thread Tools 
-Select Mark thread as Solved 

Thank you.

----------


## jhearaguilar

You can highlight the excel fields pasted on outlook first then right click then Autofit to Contents will be available.

For your convenience, you can add this in the quick access toolbar.
Same method. Highlight excel fields on outlook first then "Customize Quick Access Toolbar"(Top Left) then "More Commands" then under "Choose commands from:" select "All Commands" then look for "Autofit Contents".

Hope this helps. It will not appear if you won't highlight the excel fields first.

----------

